# Loss of privacy - can I build a wall between me and neighbour's rented house?



## maryd (2 Jun 2013)

Our neighbour had windows replaced recently but I now realise the side window of his house has been changed from frosted to clear glass.

The house is constantly been rented with the stress of getting used to different tenants,so I now have lack of privacy on patio and garden.

The second issue is that the most recent tenant has taken to placing refuse bins in space between our houses and not in rear garden like the norm in our street..sometimes they are open and overflowing attracting cats/birds etc. Grass is not been cut in front or rear gardens.

Im a non confrontational person but feel stressed .

Can I build fence wall in space between?


----------



## lowCO2design (2 Jun 2013)

2m high


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Jun 2013)

If you build the wall will it still allow enough room to bring the bins backwards and forwards for bin day?


----------



## ajapale (2 Jun 2013)

maryd said:


> ... side window of his house has been changed from frosted to clear glass....



Is the neighbour allowed replace a frosted side window with clear glass?


----------



## maryd (2 Jun 2013)

Thanks for that all the replies and info, must go and get a quote for wall, hopefully relieve some of the stress. Any idea re rule on gable window been clear glass instead of frosted. Gable is naturally nearer to my garden and patio area, hence reason my little bit of privacy is gone.


----------



## vandriver (2 Jun 2013)

Sounds like you are making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## maryd (2 Jun 2013)

Actually the issues re bins and window were just the tip of the iceberg, but as I am a nice person I am willing to live and let live re most things.Your comment is really a waste of time, as this forum is for help and educated answers to problems.


----------



## vandriver (3 Jun 2013)

They two problems you complained of may be the tip of the iceberg,but they are all that you mentioned in your OP.
You don't say that anyone was actually looking out of the window.Your other complaint was that they don't leave the bins where you would like them to leave them.
Based on these two problems as stated in your OP,my comment stands.


----------



## irishmoss (3 Jun 2013)

I would give your local county council a call and ask for their advise


----------



## Bronte (3 Jun 2013)

I imagine that if the house orginally had frosted glass on the gable wall that it must be a condition of planning. So first step is to call into the local planning office. 

Re the bins overflowing, being unsightly and smell, well this is bad form by the tenant. How about having a friendly chat with them. Maybe that would work. 

Re the grass, do you know if it's the landlords or tenant's responsibility. You've also hinted there are other issues. Ultimately you could take ask the PRTB what action you could take against the landlord. This power is getting quite powerful. So firstly find out your rights and then a friendly call to the landlord might mean he will sort out the bins and grass.

You could also ask the owner if he is willing to go 50/50 on the costs of a wall, or seeing as you're in control of what gets built, 75/25.  If he's a NE (negative equity) landlord you can forget it.  Ultimately sounds like the wall will solve a lot of the problems you have.  

Does your area have a residents association, they might be able to advise you also on what to do.


----------

